# Camera capulse endoscopy test



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all: Has anyone had a camera pill test if so what is involed in this? My doctor might want to do this on me? Do you have to wear a montior on your waist or something? Write Back Soon, Leah


----------

